
The Code is the Model - Hermel
http://meissereconomics.com/2017/06/22/code.html#main
======
Hermel
Submission statement: Computational models in science are traditionally
created with a clear separation of specification and implementation in mind.
In this paper, I challenge this view, at least in the context of agent-based
simulations. Inspired by agile software engineering, I claim "the code is the
model".

